

Modern Love: Those Aren’t Fighting Words, Dear - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/02/fashion/02love.html

======
ph0rque
It's funny... I feel like I've been going through a mid-life crisis since
before I graduated college. My wife and I also identified most of our strife
as having root cause in our (lack of) personal happiness. Not sure where I'm
going with this...

